

Proper title capitalization verifier - dangero
http://www.titlecapitalization.com/

======
stevewillows
With the logic in play, this would make a great WordPress plugin.

~~~
dangero
I agree. I didn't build it, but I was in need of such a thing and it happened
to exist when I google searched for it. Would be fantastic for Wordpress. I
don't know how many times I've typed up a title only to look it over and over
asking myself, "Should I capitalize 'to' in that title? Something doesn't look
right."

